# So finally reread Fear to Tread. Turns out it's actually pretty epic.



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Behave yourselves. April Fools. It's still shite.


----------



## March of Time (Dec 4, 2009)

:


Angel of Blood said:


> Behave yourselves. April Fools. It's still shite.


:goodpost:


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)




----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)




----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Doelago said:


>


Seconded.


LotN


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Well some people like Twilight. I try not to hold it against them too much(but usually fail). Take heart in not being quite so bad as them, unless you also like Twlight, in which case feel free to never interact with me ever again.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Angel of Blood said:


> Well some people like Twilight. I try not to hold it against them too much(but usually fail). Take heart in not being quite so bad as them, unless you also like Twlight, in which case feel free to never interact with me ever again.


Don't worry, I am not one of _that_ crowd.

Vampires do not bloody sparkle.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?annota...&feature=iv&src_vid=yR-tiYHmSVg&v=SFp3UGmoMEc

They do stuff like that. :grin:


LotN


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Nice one AoB. I was actually shocked when I read the title and began to wonder if I should reread it.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

No thread title has shocked me so much in a while. :wink:


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Doelago said:


>


Im sure this is very funny. But link is broken


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

a-hyuck.


----------



## Discharger039 (Aug 5, 2012)

What a missed opportunity it was - why couldn't it have been more like AE and Betrayer???


----------

